# Motorola Atrix 4G will hit AT&T stores on February 22



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Android Central:


> We posted the rumor last night that the Motorola Atrix 4G was coming on February 22. This morning, we awoke to tons of emails from AT&T customers confirming it as AT&T had emailed them the details. The confirmation even popped up in our forums as well but nothing beats a straight up and direct confirmation from Motorola themselves. Yes, the Motorola Atrix 4G will hit AT&T stores on February 22.


This just might be the phone that will replace my rooted Nexus1 and Melissa's iphone (Melissa is also eyeing my N1 as well as the HTC Inspire 4G). My big reservation is that Cyanogen does not do his magic on Motorola phones. Cyanogen and his team have created a incredible Gingerbread custom rom that I will really hate to give up. Thank goodness for the 30 day return policy.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

According to my AT&T account PRE-ORDERS start now. $299 for the phone w/contract $499 without, $499 for the "laptop adapter," $49.99 for "standard dock", $129.95 for HD Multimedia Dock, $189.95 for entertainment center w/remote. All accessories EXCEPT THE LAPTOP DOCK currently eligible for FAN discount. Accessories have a 14 day return period.

"Pre-orders for the MOTOROLA ATRIX™ 4G are expected to be delivered on or before March 6, 2011. The actual shipment date and receipt of your order is not guaranteed and may be subject to delays."


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> According to my AT&T account PRE-ORDERS start now. *$299 for the phone w/contract *$499 without, $499 for the "laptop adapter," $49.99 for "standard dock", $129.95 for HD Multimedia Dock, $189.95 for entertainment center w/remote. All accessories EXCEPT THE LAPTOP DOCK currently eligible for FAN discount. Accessories have a 14 day return period.
> 
> "Pre-orders for the MOTOROLA ATRIX™ 4G are expected to be delivered on or before March 6, 2011. The actual shipment date and receipt of your order is not guaranteed and may be subject to delays."


I'll be paying $199.00..I hope you aren't paying $299.00: 


> The phone itself will cost $199 after rebate and two-year contract.
> Presales start Feb. 13, the phone will be available March 6 "or *earlier."*
> You have to have a minimum data service that costs $15 a month.
> The Atrix and Laptop Dock can be purchased as a package for $499.99 -- after contract and a $100 rebate.
> ...


 http://www.androidcentral.com/att-a...available-march-6-or-earlier-pre-order-feb-13
Looks like "earlier".
http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-atrix-4g-confirmed-coming-att-february-22


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be picking up one of these on release day! Can't wait!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"WERA689" said:


> I'll be picking up one of these on release day! Can't wait!


It's the only phone I've been excited about since getting my Nexus1. I mean dual core...how can one not be excited.

Sent using DBSTalk on Android.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> ...how can one not be excited.


It's AT&T


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> It's AT&T


Then it's not for you.
( Another anti AT&T irrelevant post.) So move along..nothing of interest for you to read here. :nono2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It is relevant.

I played with the Atrix for a long time at CES and loved it.

But, you asked the question "what's not to get excited about?", and I responded. After having AT&T before, and now having a superior provider, I won't go back to AT&T for any phone.

So, that's why for some (many) there's no reason to get excited about the Atrix. If it becomes available on another provider, that will be a different story.

Or were you just being rhetorical?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have had AT&T/Cingular for over 9 years without any complaints. So for me it is the superior network. I don't want this thread to turn into this vs them. It is about the Atrix on AT&T. I would like it to stay that way. Thank you.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah, so you were being rhetorical. No problem, should have just said that.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'll be paying $199.00..I hope you aren't paying $299.00:
> http://www.androidcentral.com/att-a...available-march-6-or-earlier-pre-order-feb-13
> Looks like "earlier".
> http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-atrix-4g-confirmed-coming-att-february-22


Yea, $199, typo, brain vs hand. Was just at AT&T a while ago and he said it will be in the store on March 3rd. Not sure on the Feb vs March dates though but I never trust a DirecTV or AT&T rep. :lol: He didn't mention the package when I asked about the dock.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought I read there was to by a Cyanogen release for the X before long...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have had AT&T/Cingular for over 9 years without any complaints. So for me it is the superior network. I don't want this thread to turn into this vs them. It is about the Atrix on AT&T. I would like it to stay that way. Thank you.


 Actually for me it's been Cellular One ->AT&T-> Cingular-> AT&T. Must go back 20 +years. I remember my first phone was the hard-wired handset like a desk phone with the hummmming curly antenna on the vehicle.  Guess I'm also one of the lucky few in the minority with no issues.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> I thought I read there was to by a Cyanogen release for the X before long...


Yes..I believe you are correct. I was reading a post on the Atrix thread in xda..the poster didn't think CM would deal with the Atrix. CM7 RC/Nightly is great..a few minor bugs but it's still in beta.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Yea, $199, typo, brain vs hand. Was just at AT&T a while ago and he said it will be in the store on March 3rd. Not sure on the Feb vs March dates though *but I never trust a DirecTV or AT&T rep*. :lol: He didn't mention the package when I asked about the dock.


Really?  I went to my AT&T store last weekend, just after the HTC Inspire (nice phone btw.) arrived. The Atrix laptop dock was already on display but the rep didn't know how much,or what it was for. She didn't have a clue on any of the costs associated with the Atrix.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

According to AT&T web site wireless email is not an option?


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> It's the only phone I've been excited about since getting my Nexus1. I mean dual core...how can one not be excited.
> 
> Sent using DBSTalk on Android.


Same here! But I'm keeping the Nexus, and putting the Atrix on a second line. Can't give up a great phone just because I'm getting another great phone, right? :lol::lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> Same here! But I'm keeping the Nexus, and putting the Atrix on a second line. * Can't give up a great phone just because I'm getting another great phone, right?* :lol::lol:


Highly agree!  The Nexus will be staying in the family through a rather convoluted upgrade musical chairs. Melissa is the one already due for a upgrade. Since she wants to get rid of her iphone, she will be the one upgrading to the Atrix which she will give to me, I will give her my Nexus. When I'm due for the upgrade in June, Melissa will either A) keep the Nexus B) get the HTC Inspire or C) get another Artrix (then we can video chat) or D) get whatever cool phone is released by that time. The Nexus will remain in the family since it is rooted, running CM7 which allows me to hotspot my laptop (for free, (which I am doing right now)), unless the Atrix is rooted..blah blah. Whew..:lol:

We also dropped our call minutes down to the next tier( 700 minutes a month, we only use about 100 minutes a month) to save $20 a month, got the unlimited any mobile to any mobile calling (for free). Doing that we lost our 2000 rollover minutes, however she got the txt msg (because she is a iphone user, for now) that she gets 1000 bonus minutes...so before we do the switch she will pay the bill, send in the txt reply (getting the free minutes) then we will do the above process. All the while keeping our grandfathered unlimited data plan.

Simple and clear....right? :jump3:!rolling


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tgater said:


> According to AT&T web site wireless email is not an option?


:scratch: uh?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh happy day! It's a happy day. 

From AC:


> Just in case you may have been holding off on your plans to pick up a Motorola Atrix 4G upon release based on the fact root possibilities were unknown you can now rest easy. Yes, the Motorola Atrix 4G can now be rooted as demonstrated above. Now all you have to do is wait until either your pre-order shows up or AT&T starts stocking them in store. Mind you, February 21 and 22 are still a few days away so patience is a virtue here and you'll also have to wait for the method to be revealed. Anyone grabbing one now based on root being available soon? [Android Central Forums via XDA]


http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-atrix-4g-root-now-possible#comments

OK CyanogenMod..do your magic.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=960336


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are the instructions for those interested.
http://briefmobile.com/motorola-atrix-4g-root


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The $100 rebate is going to require the $45/month "Datapro" 4gb tethering plan (so I was told by a store manager).

-----
Sent from my rooted Nook Color using DBSTalk


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> The $100 rebate is going to require the $45/month "Datapro" 4gb tethering plan (so I was told by a store manager).
> 
> -----
> Sent from my rooted Nook Color using DBSTalk


That's probably if you get the laptop dock.

Sent using DBSTalk on Android.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> That's probably if you get the laptop dock.
> 
> Sent using DBSTalk on Android.


Yes, that's for the $499 package (after $100 rebate) with the laptop dock. The laptop dock is $500 alone but no FAN discounts or rebates on the dock even though it is technically an "accessory"). I get 50% off any accessory so I was ready for a cheap buy. However FAN does apply to the other "regular" docks.

Frankly, the laptop dock is "cool" but I already have a lite weight "real" laptop so if I have to carry 2 "pieces" anyway the "real" laptop is just as good or better anyway.

I wonder if I would lose the UNLIMITED data I have on my iPhone 4 if I change phones or if it stays with the account.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> Yes, that's for the $499 package (after $100 rebate) with the laptop dock. The laptop dock is $500 alone but no FAN discounts or rebates on the dock even though it is technically an "accessory"). I get 50% off any accessory so I was ready for a cheap buy. However FAN does apply to the other "regular" docks.
> 
> Frankly, the laptop dock is "cool" but I already have a lite weight "real" laptop so if I have to carry 2 "pieces" anyway the "real" laptop is just as good or better anyway.
> 
> I wonder if I would lose the UNLIMITED data I have on my iPhone 4 if I change phones or if it stays with the account.


The lap top dock needs the Atrix to operate. 
I was told several times that the grandfather remains...I wouldn't do this if it didn't. It stays with the account.

Sent using DBSTalk on Android.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I got the Atrix tues. The speed of the phone is impressive, but in some areas not as fast as my Nexus1. Download speeds are very fast, uploads not so much. But that is a AT&T firmware crippling issue, not a network issue. My N1 is running CM7(nightly) custom rom that fixes that, hopefully a fix will come to the Atrix. 
Rooting the phone was very simple using One-Click. Setting it up for free hotspot/tethering required adding a custom APN ( laptop is hotspot to the phone now), but does NOT require rooting the phone. 
Battery life is fantastic...a lot better than the N1.
I do miss the trackball of the N1, my thumb keeps going for it when I want to move the cursor a letter or two or for just plain scrolling.
Setting up all of my non-google email accounts was very simple using the Universal email/Messaging app. Using the Yahoo Email app to setup my Yahoo/Ymail accounts=Fail..go figure.
Swype keyboard is included (my favorite keyboard), I also installed Swiftkey (my second favorite). 
Haven't had the opportunity to use the front facing camera for any video chats, I don't know any video chatters to test it with.
MotoBlur is ok but I installed ADW Launcher which I'm more familiar with, CM roms use ADW.
The look of the phone is ....well..average....I think HTC makes the best looking phones.
Phone sound quality is great, Motorola is know for that. 
A HDMI cord is included but I don't see a use for it at this moment.
I'll post more impressions later..still spending most of the time downloading all of my apps and getting all my folders and shortcuts set up.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

For those that care about these things, Quadrant Benchmark: 2452.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

So did you get the laptop with it? Did you take the $45 data plan and if not I assume you didn't get the rebate?

I played with the Atrix for about an hour at a ATT store yesterday. Frankly it didn't impress me enough to get rid of the iPhone. Thing about the iPhone is that ANYTHING in the way of an app will be and is available for it and will always be the first to get any cool new stuff. Like it or not, it sets the standard.

I had an EVO for 29 days and still have an old android phone I play with + the rooted Nook color but always go back to the i4. I mean I HATE Apple but something about the i4 (and the next iwhatever) keeps dragging me back. As long as I can JB it I'm good. I really wanted a new toy but just wasn't impressed enough.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> So did you get the laptop with it? Did you take the $45 data plan and if not I assume you didn't get the rebate?
> 
> I played with the Atrix for about an hour at a ATT store yesterday. Frankly it didn't impress me enough to get rid of the iPhone. Thing about the iPhone is that ANYTHING in the way of an app will be and is available for it and will always be the first to get any cool new stuff. Like it or not, it sets the standard.
> 
> I had an EVO for 29 days and still have an old android phone I play with + the rooted Nook color but always go back to the i4. I mean I HATE Apple but something about the i4 (and the next iwhatever) keeps dragging me back. As long as I can JB it I'm good. I really wanted a new toy but just wasn't impressed enough.


I did not get the laptop dock...I have two laptops...so no need. The phone cost was $199.00. I have the "unlimited data" plan (still grandfathered in) so I don't need another extra data plan. I can, and have, hotspot my laptops to my phone by adding a custom APN..so no extra cost there. No need to root the phone for that, but I did root the phone, which took less than 5 minutes, so now I can install third party apps. 
Melissa wanted to try my Nexus 1, and after playing with it for a couple of days, and finding every app that she had on her iphone is on the Android Market, has sold her iphone to a friend. 
I may get the Entertainment Dock but I'm not in a hurry.


----------

